# Residency and security clearance



## Tony Dillon (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi All

I'm looking at starting a business in Dubai. 
Realistically how long from start to finish ?
How long to get business set up in free trade zone ?
How long to get a normal business set up. I already have a local partner ?
How much for residency ? 
I just want to know realistic facts

Thank you 
Td


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

First try asking this on the Dubai forum. This is for all UAE except Dubai.


----------

